# Torn between two pedals: Wampler Triple Wreck vs. MI Audio Megalith Delta



## LLink2411 (Jul 11, 2012)

I tried this thread on TGP, but that did not end well, so I figure SSO is the better place to ask.


Frankly I am in the market for a distortion that gives a very visceral, dry, and tight tone and I have narrowed it down to these two pedals. I am looking for opinions from owners who preferably have experience with both of these pedals.


How do they compare? What are your thoughts on them?

I assume the WTW is meant to create a punchy 5150/Mesa Rec tone, while the Megalith gives a thick tone similar to the "Megalith Beta" (which I assume gives a Sunn or Matamp type of feel). Is this true?


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 13, 2012)

The Megalith is an intriguing option. Seems super-versatile. I was close to getting one, but I bought an AMT SS-30 instead (the effects loop was a decisive factor).


----------



## budda (Jul 13, 2012)

Having tried wampler stuff, I'd be inclined to go that route. However, you want dry and tight - maybe look elsewhere, or even at the plextortion.


----------



## TMM (Jul 13, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> I was close to getting one, but I bought an AMT SS-30 instead



 The AMT SS-30 Bulava is an incredible sounding pre, not just in the realm of pedals, but any rackmount pre's, too. That's my current rig (for both guitar AND bass, actually). You should definitely look into one of those, too.

The Bulava:
20120513 - Oni 8 - AMT SS-30 Bulava by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I actually have a Megalith Delta en route, due to arrive Monday, so watch for a full review and clips then. I'll do a full compare with the SS-30, too.

I'm interested in the SLOstortion & Triple Wreck, too, but they're further down the priority list than the Megalith. I plan on checking out the Uberschall pre pedal, too. The Bulava really got me into pedals again, because it was the first pedal format pre I've tried that actually rivaled the tone of full integrated tube heads and rackmount tube pre's.

EDIT: also, to answer the questions in the OP, the Triple Wreck is intended to give you a Recto tone (not 5150), and the Megalith sounds nothing like a Sunn.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 14, 2012)

TMM said:


> The AMT SS-30 Bulava is an incredible sounding pre, not just in the realm of pedals, but any rackmount pre's, too. That's my current rig (for both guitar AND bass, actually). You should definitely look into one of those, too.



Yeah, your review of the pedal was very helpful. I was pretty happy with it right out of the box, but I found (like you did too, IIRC) that it really pops with a little bit of a boost in front of it- I put an OD in front of it on the crunch channel and it sounds vicious.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmm, I will check out that AMT pedal, I just don't like that it needs 18v of power.

Also, it apears to be discontinued, so that simplifies that search.

EDIT:
Nevermind, I was just on a different part of the site. Still not that interested though.




budda said:


> Having tried wampler stuff, I'd be inclined to go that route. However, you want dry and tight - maybe look elsewhere, or even at the plextortion.


I have never played a Marshall in person that I didn't think was a fizzy and way too brittle mess, but I have never had the chance to try out a Marshall from back in their heyday. I had never played an Ampeg bass amp that wasn't pure, undefined mud until I got to try out an old 70's model so this might hopefully be the same case. 

I will try out that Plextortion though since it may be based on older Marshalls.

EDIT: After hearing a few clips of the pedal I am getting more and more interested.




Demiurge said:


> The Megalith is an intriguing option. Seems super-versatile. I was close to getting one, but I bought an AMT SS-30 instead (the effects loop was a decisive factor).



That video cracks me up. I then again I always think of The Beatles when I want to dial in heavy tones.

From what I have seen of demos of that pedal I still can't pick out any noticeable feature in the tone, it just sounds like bland gain to me.



TMM said:


> The AMT SS-30 Bulava is an incredible sounding pre, not just in the realm of pedals, but any rackmount pre's, too. That's my current rig (for both guitar AND bass, actually). You should definitely look into one of those, too.
> 
> The Bulava:
> 20120513 - Oni 8 - AMT SS-30 Bulava by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> ...


Some people have described the tone of the Triple Wreck as 5150-ish, then again the Dual Rec, 5150, and SLO-100 all seem to be different flavors of the same general "brown sound" tone.

And the tone in that clip is not what I am looking for at all.


----------



## schizoidasylum (Jul 17, 2012)

Look into the Amptweaker Tight Metal also


----------



## TMM (Jul 18, 2012)

LLink2411 said:


> Hmm, I will check out that AMT pedal, I just don't like that it needs 18v of power.



More V = more headroom; 18V is a good thing. Even though the Megalith takes a 9V input, it has internal voltage doubling circuitry to bring it up to 18V (at least according to the manual & website).



schizoidasylum said:


> Look into the Amptweaker Tight Metal also



 Decent pedal, but I'm sitting here with one of those next to an AMT Bulava and a MI Audio Megalith Delta, and the TightMetal gets left in the dust. Not even close to the level of quality in tone that the AMT & MI have.

I'll write up a formal review of the Megalith Delta once I've had a chance to play with it some more, but here's a quick sound test clip I did with it to hear it in a mix:

20120718 - Oni 8 - MI Audio Megalith Delta by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Don't take this to be the only tone it can get, though. Between the contour knob and the 3 mid-shift positions, it has a very, very wide spectrum.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 18, 2012)

TMM said:


> 20120718 - Oni 8 - MI Audio Megalith Delta by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Don't take this to be the only tone it can get, though. Between the contour knob and the 3 mid-shift positions, it has a very, very wide spectrum.



Loved the palm-muted sounds- fat and bassy but clear.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 19, 2012)

TMM said:


> I'll write up a formal review of the Megalith Delta once I've had a chance to play with it some more, but here's a quick sound test clip I did with it to hear it in a mix:
> 
> 20120718 - Oni 8 - MI Audio Megalith Delta by TheMammonMachine on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Don't take this to be the only tone it can get, though. Between the contour knob and the 3 mid-shift positions, it has a very, very wide spectrum.





Not my bag, but I will read your review thread.


----------



## WaltherHa (Jul 19, 2012)

The Megalith is an intriguing option.


----------



## shredmaestrobri (Jul 21, 2012)

I have been using the Wampler Triple Wreck for live playing with my band running it on my Mesa Boogie F-30 for about three years now if I'm not mistaken. 

I would say if you like the Rectifier tone, go for that. Have compared it with the real one and the idiom is there. Definitely it is not a replacement for the real thing but really my GAS for the amp really died down to a good extent of satisfaction with the Wampler Triple Wreck. It is also quite versatile with the gain voicing structure.

In case you are interested, here are live clips of my band (Il Nomine Patris - Il Nomine Patris | Facebook, IlNominePatris) with it: 

Il Nomine Patris - Brimstone III: Rehabilitation: Il Nomine Patris - Brimstone III (live at Baguio) CLEARER AUDIO - YouTube
Il Nomine Patris - Baionetta (Live at Baguio) Il Nomine Patris - Baionetta (Live at Baguio) CLEARER AUDIO - YouTube

I don't know MI Audio one but owning a Weehbo Morbid Drive and having tried an Amptweaker Tightmetal, MI Tube Zone, Metal Muff, and Toneczar Openhaus, the Triple Wreck is still my choice.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 28, 2012)

I finally made a decision, and the pedals have arrived!

Wampler Euphoria through a Black Arts Black Forest

A Dumble/Timmy/Bogner/whatever-style overdrive into a modern pedal based on the Colorsound Overdriver. I really enjoy how the pedals don't necessarily color the basic tone I had previously, it just makes the whole thing sound alive. The Euphoria makes things sparkle and the Black Forest fattens the signal up, while both being on at the same time really just makes the general tone thick like a milkshake.


Soo delicious, soo musical, and so unbelievably transparent you can practically see through them. I may make a full review on both if anyone is interested but I know it isn't really the kind of stuff people around here go for so I will ask first.


----------



## shredmaestrobri (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats on the Euphoria! Wampler stuff are great. Try to get a 2nd hand SuperPlex if you see one. I think you'll be happy with that also!


----------



## alphrz (Aug 10, 2012)

For anyone else looking into the same choice... I recently was faced with the same decision.

I was pretty set on the Wampler Triple Wreck and went to try out a string of high-gain pedals at the closest store which stocked a huge range. I was looking for something with huge bottom end, but still had note definition and didn't get too muddy to not cut the mix in a live band situation. 

The top 3 choice ended up being: The Wampler Triple Wreck, Weehbo Bastard & MI Audio Megalith Delta. I have to say without a doubt (and to my surprise) the Weehbo and MI Audio were much more refined in the ability to have huge bottom end and a nice mid-high range giving a fuller sound. After hours of A:Bing the pedals I decided to go with the MI Audio Megalith. It was a close call between the Bastard and the Megalith but with Megalith won out due to the tweak ability, extra boost switch and end sound (more like Mesa, where the Bastard had quite a Marshal esque mid-range).

Hope this helps someone, but the most important thing you can do if you are looking for a pedal is TRY IT! Let your ears decide on which sounds the best. I walked in the store looking for a triple wreck and walked out with the Megalith which suits my need more (never heard of the Megalith until I went into the store).


----------



## schizoidasylum (Aug 12, 2012)

Im really gassing for the megalith. The mgalith sounds awesome in the youtube clips Ive heard. Yet those clips can be decieving.

I bought the triple wreck and returned it. did not like the fact that to get the tone i wanted the gain and output had to be way up. Also the boost feature was not usable for me.


----------

